# 2002 Silverado Plow & Suspension Question



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi. I am very new at plowing and will only be doing it personally, not commercially. I have an '02 Silverado 1500 and just put an older (1999/2000, I think) Wester 8ft Pro-Plow on it. I didn't realize the plow was so heavy and it is pulling my front end down real low. Any suggestions (other than replacing the plow) for enhancing the suspension? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

throw a set of timbren on the front. they replace your factory bumpstops and are much thicker and heavy duty. can be done in about 10-15min. heres the link. http://www.truckspring.com/VSearchResults2.aspx?cID=739&pt=189&fv=583
also turn your front torsion bars a couple turns. i did mine 4.5 turns each side. with 700lbs in the bed and the plow raised you cant notice a dip in the front end.


----------



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot.  Anything wrong with putting them in bot the front and back?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

no. i dont see why you would need them in the back unless your loading the truck down or pulling a trailer with a lot of tounge weight.


----------



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks. I ordered the front ones. I appreciate the help!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice. get some pics of the truck up here too.


----------



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

I just installed it which is why it is still attached. You can see how low it is. I will put some more up after I put the new springs in. thanks again.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wow that does sit low. once you get the timbrens on and turn the torsion bars it will be a lot better. make sure you count the number of turns when you crank them. just do a search on here for turning the tbars, its been talked about numerous times.


----------

